# Colt needs work.



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,can you tell me how to tighten up the cyclinder?It wobbles.navy


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would send it back to Colt for a rebuild if I really wanted to keep it. They are expensive to work on. Good luck.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Try contacting these folks. They do good work from what I've heard.

http://www.cylinder-slide.com/


----------

